# Help on Clambake!



## Jared_mizanin (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

We've done Clambakes at our bar/restaurant for quite a few years now.  However, our chef who used to do the clambake preparations has since moved on and now it's up to me to figure it all out!

I can handle the chicken, corn on the cob, carrots, and red potatoes, but the clams I am worried about.  Most notably, the clam broth.  We have one of those large steamer pots for clambakes.  It has a faucet on the bottom.  We serve clam broth with each dinner, and I'm trying to recollect how to do it.  Anyone have any suggestions?  If I am correct, our now-retired chef used clam juice (we get large jars of these), real butter, and flavors this by putting mesh baggies of carrots, chicken, celery, and onion in the broth as everything steams, to give the broth additional flavor.  Sound alright?

Any tips/recipes are greatly appreciated!


----------

